# Seiko 7t42 6A00



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This is my project t42. Over all condition is very good. Movement nice and free on setting but pushers very tight. Crown fine alarm setting fine date set fine. Ill whip the back off. But overall a fun project for 20 quid. If necessary does anyone know where i can send it for repair or new movement? Its worth saving as its a looker in very good nick. With the rare t42 count down timer. Thanks Nigel. Ill get some movement shot. Bracelet is full length. Even the bezel action is good with a nice tight click.





































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Great looking watch Nigel. I think you'll struggle to get it repaired by anyone other than a specialist, like most early "7t" models these use a load of plastic components that essentially make the movement disposable - they weren't really designed to last forever.

That said, it's often as simple as tightening the screw's up and ensuring you short the movement after a new battery has been fitted.

Fingers crossed it's as easy as that because you've got a good one there.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Great looking watch Nigel. I think you'll struggle to get it repaired by anyone other than a specialist, like most early "7t" models these use a load of plastic components that essentially make the movement disposable - they weren't really designed to last forever.
> That said, it's often as simple as tightening the screw's up and ensuring you short the movement after a new battery has been fitted.
> Fingers crossed it's as easy as that because you've got a good one there.


Thanks kev, that all sounds promising. I'll update as soon as i get further. Cheers nigel pushers have freed up just by pressing them.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Movement shot. No battery in it looks clean









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Back off battery in. No joy. This could be part of the reason? The alarm setting stem. When fully extended comes out. So at the moment unsure how to proceed. Any info much appreciated. Cheers. Nigel









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

In the meantime while i get it sorted. It has donated a link to my t34 which came with just enough links to fit my 6 inch wrist with the micro fully out. And even then it was a tad tight.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

T42 bracelet is full length. Or at least a lt to big for me. So ive got spare links now. More info to come if and when i get it running.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

All sized bracelet wise, adjusted the end links as they were stretched, so they fit the case and it wears lovely just got to see if anyone can get it working and how much.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> That said, it's often as simple as tightening the screw's up and ensuring you *short the movement after a new battery has been fitted*.


 Silly question but as KevKojak mentioned did you short the movement after fitting the new battery ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> and ensuring you short the movement after a new battery has been fitted


 how do i do this kev? Cheers Nigel



jsud2002 said:


> Silly question but as KevKojak mentioned did you short the movement after fitting the new battery ?


 no mate how do i do it?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

On the movement there is a marking AC with an arrow , where the arrow points use tweezers and place one tweezer on the mark and the other side of the tweezer onto the battery .

I THINK this is the correct method but would prefer if another member could confirm this before you do it . @kevkojak is the method correct ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> On the movement there is a marking AC with an arrow , where the arrow points use tweezers and place one tweezer on the mark and the other side of the tweezer onto the battery .
> 
> I THINK this is the correct method but would prefer if another member could confirm this before you do it . @kevkojak is the method correct ?
> 
> View attachment 17003


 thanks yes ive found the markings


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> thanks yes ive found the markings


 Please wait though Nigel , wait until someone confirms what I said is correct , I would hate for you to do more damage to your watch .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

btw can someone confirm the battery type this suggests a 399 but my other seiko t32 wont run on a 399 only a 395, thanks.

this suggests 399??

http://retroseiko.co.uk/seiko-serial.htm?i=1



jsud2002 said:


> Please wait though Nigel , wait until someone confirms what I said is correct , I would hate for you to do more damage to your watch .


 will do thanks


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I looked here and it states a SR927W, which is the same as a 399 :thumbsup:

https://www.thewatchsite.com/files/Seiko Technical Manuals/7T32B_7T42B.pdf


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I looked here and it states a SR927W, which is the same as a 399 :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.thewatchsite.com/files/Seiko Technical Manuals/7T32B_7T42B.pdf


 brill thanks


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That pdf also shows what to do after instaling a new battery


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Spot on, it's a simple job (use metal tweezers obviously, I had a lad trying to do it with plastic ones once!) :laugh:

Battery wise I will only use 399 now (SR927W). Some modern manuals say 395 is the same but I've found that some watches WILL work with the correct 399 but WON'T work with the 395 (SR927SW).

As far as the sub-dial crown @Nigelp I suspect someone has damaged the release mechanism by pressing it too hard and either bending it, breaking it or getting it stuck. I also await a solution to that one (don't ask)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks lads I'll have another go with the tweezers if that doesnt work i'll have to do a bit of saving up and try and find someone to sort it, it seems a shame to let it die, it really is nice and seeing as i got it so cheap i can justify putting a bit back into it, i'll just have to see how much is works out at. In any case it looks good with the rest of the t's in the watch box and even if not right away im hopeful in getting it sorted at some point. Thank again for the help.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't know if this will help, it scares me to death. If you read through all of it, he takes a 7T42 apart and rebuilds it, with photos and video.

https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/5045-seiko-7t42-service-walkthrough/

I had a stuck release button on a Seiko 7546. I could see where the button was between the movement and the dial and eventually managed to get a 2 prong hand puller in the gap and nudge it back into place. Possibly a spring pin tool would do as well. I think I destroyed the rest of the watch to get to that point, but the stem will latch.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Don't know if this will help, it scares me to death. If you read through all of it, he takes a 7T42 apart and rebuilds it, with photos and video.
> 
> https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/5045-seiko-7t42-service-walkthrough/
> 
> I had a stuck release button on a Seiko 7546. I could see where the button was between the movement and the dial and eventually managed to get a 2 prong hand puller in the gap and nudge it back into place. Possibly a spring pin tool would do as well. I think I destroyed the rest of the watch to get to that point, but the stem will latch.


 thanks for the refural. how did you find it ? vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Don't know if this will help, it scares me to death. If you read through all of it, he takes a 7T42 apart and rebuilds it, with photos and video.
> 
> https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/5045-seiko-7t42-service-walkthrough/
> 
> I had a stuck release button on a Seiko 7546. I could see where the button was between the movement and the dial and eventually managed to get a 2 prong hand puller in the gap and nudge it back into place. Possibly a spring pin tool would do as well. I think I destroyed the rest of the watch to get to that point, but the stem will latch.


 thanks does look very time consuming, shame there are no movements available, I assume there aren't. I wonder if as a cheap fix it would be possible to install a quartz to drive the main hour, minute and seconds hand so it at least told the time? I expect stripping and rebuidling would be costly or i dont think anyone would want to go to the trouble.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> thanks does look very time consuming, shame there are no movements available, I assume there aren't. I wonder if as a cheap fix it would be possible to install a quartz to drive the main hour, minute and seconds hand so it at least told the time? I expect stripping and rebuidling would be costly or i dont think anyone would want to go to the trouble.


 There are some job lots of 7T32/34/42 movements for sale on Ebay. Not working, of course, and starting bids of £49.99 for five. Seems a lot to pay on the off-chance there might be a working part you need. Assuming you can identify what it is that's not working. Item # 264339547079 if you're interested. Alternatively, working T32 coils for £20. # 233186492911


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I decided to follow the thread above and just take the backing plates off. To check for battery leakage or any signs of it getting moisture in. As can be seen from the attached photo. There looks to be quiet a lot of green corrosion on the copper plates. Ive put it back. But i suspect the movement has been wet at sometime? I dont think its repairable. So the only option is another movement. Nevertheless it was worth having for the bracelet alone. It probably explains why the pushers were sticking









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

vinn said:


> thanks for the refural. how did you find it ? vin


 Just googled for 7t42 and it was one of the links that came up.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive just noticed. The small sub dial at 6 is working. So it at least tells the time. For now.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ignore me i was wrong its all dead


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> ignore me i was wrong its all dead


 Bad luck. I saw a guy from Spain on eBay selling refurbished t32 and derivatives for £300 -400. He sold at least one recently. Makes me think doing them up might be viable.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Maybe a ray of hope @Nigelp but don't get too excited...

Last week I bought a load of watches from ebay for £27. All knackered and it was a dreadful photo, but there was a bi-metal solar which I gambled on being the fairly scarce charcoal dial model, and then doubled-down on it just needing a new capacitor. (it was, and it did). :money-mouth-face: :teethsmile:

That aside, I've just rummaged through the rest and found this - a 7T42-6A00. 
Your model is the black dial all steel SDX007, mine is the white dial, all steel but blue bezel SDX009 (there is also a bi-metal model with gold dial, SDX008).

Mine is goosed. It is battered and bruised and has been worn by a welder clearly as it has weld-spots burned into the glass - not the first time I've seen that to be fair.
I popped a battery in this one and it started ticking. Good start.
The hour hand was stuck - it appeared to be bent down slightly so I took the movement out and straightened it out - perfect.

Now the bad news. Sitting down?
When I took the movement out the sub-dial hands (seconds, chrono and one of the alarm hands) dropped off and I have absolutely no idea where they are. They aren't in the watch and they definitely aren't on my workbench, I have stripped it twice this afternoon looking for them!
The alarm tone is there but it is very very quiet, no idea how to boost that.
The bracelet is full length, but the clasp is snapped clean in half.

Long story short, you have a nice watch with a knackered movement, I have a knackered watch with what appears to be a working movement. *Wanna flip a coin??* :evil9kf: :laugh: :teethsmile: :laugh: :teethsmile:

I'm joking of course. Fire me your address and I'll send you this one. You'll just need to find a watch-bodger who'll put this movement in for you.
Worst case scenario, there are three spare links in this one you can save.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Maybe a ray of hope @Nigelp but don't get too excited...
> 
> Last week I bought a load of watches from ebay for £27. All knackered and it was a dreadful photo, but there was a bi-metal solar which I gambled on being the fairly scarce charcoal dial model, and then doubled-down on it just needing a new capacitor. (it was, and it did). :money-mouth-face: :teethsmile:
> 
> ...


 thats very kind of you Kev! But i wouldnt know where to start in finding someone to fix it up. I'll tell you what in return for all your help recently I'll send you mine free and if you can get it fixed you can either keep it for yourself if you like it, or offer it up as some sort of prize on the forum. Its up to you let me know what you think? PM me if you want to keep your decision off the forum, but either way its yours free if you want it, as a thanks. Cheers Nigel.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm not a watchmaker Nigel and definitely not up for swapping movements, but there are some talented bar-stewards on here....let's tag this in the "repairs" Sub section and see if any kind soul is willing to combine the two watches for charity. I'm happy to auction off whatever comes out of it. Half for the forum running costs and half to a kids charity?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> I'm not a watchmaker Nigel and definitely not up for swapping movements, but there are some talented bar-stewards on here....let's tag this in the "repairs" Sub section and see if any kind soul is willing to combine the two watches for charity. I'm happy to auction off whatever comes out of it. Half for the forum running costs and half to a kids charity?


 Yep that sounds like a great idea Kev! I'll hang onto it then until someone or if someone wants to take it on and then send it direct to them? Or do you want me to send it you right away? I will at my cost if thats what you prefer?

let me know how you want to organise it. Cheers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> Last week I bought a load of watches from ebay for £27.


 I was watching two job lots of broken Seiko watches, 10 in each. They both went for over £200.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@Nigelp Nige...why not have a go at swapping the movements yourself...you only have to remove the two crowns to do this and I've shown this before...on a 7T32 movement.

First, pull out the main crown to the first click, then gently press the lever in the hole indicated below while gently pulling on the stem....only apply enough pressure to allow the stem to come out, you don't need to go nuts.










The alarm crown is done exactly the same...pull out to first click, and press here...










Once the two crowns are out, the module should come out. If you need to clean crud out from under the pushers, remove the tiny 'C' clips and take the pushers out...don't lose the springs and any washers. You will need to apply a tiny smear of silicone grease to the rubber stem seals before replacing in the case, same with the crown seals.



















At the end of the day, you might as well have a go...its not rocket science, and you will have learnt how to take a module out which will be invaluable for future projects, or just to clean up a dirty watch of someone elses DNA. Practice on a duff module before trying on a working (and possibly rare) one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp Nige...why not have a go at swapping the movements yourself...you only have to remove the two crowns to do this and I've shown this before...on a 7T32 movement.
> 
> First, pull out the main crown to the first click, then gently press the lever in the hole indicated below while gently pulling on the stem....only apply enough pressure to allow the stem to come out, you don't need to go nuts.
> 
> ...


 i could have a go but im wondering if there is someone who is likely to be more successful than me, im ok with big things like cars, but im clumsy and left handed and i dont think i can get those tiny bits back together properly? I will have a go if no one else turns up? Roger do you fancy trying it? What if i send you my watch and kev sends you his? No pressure if it doesnt work at least weve given it our best shot. If it does work, we can donate the watch to the forum and the proceeds distributed as per kev's @kevkojak's suggestion. What you think roger? If you are willing to have a try i can either send the watch directly to you or send it kev to send you let me know cheers Nigel.

My watch really is in nice condition and much better than the pictures which highlight all the hair lines suggest. its easily an 8/10 for a vintage watch, no dings, no tool marks, mint dial and hands and bracelet is excellent. I think you are our best option @Roger the Dodger of at least a chance of getting it going and like i say if all fails so what we've done our best.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Roger do you fancy trying it?


 I have a very strict rule, Nigel...as I'm only a tinkerer myself, I NEVER play around with anyone else's watch. If I damage one of my own, that's OK, but I won't risk damaging someone else's. My efforts on friends watches end at doing battery swaps. If you do fancy a go, I've got a duff 7T32-7F70 module you can have FOC and you can play with it to your hearts content. Just PM me your addy and I'll send it to you if you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

@Nigelp deals off mate - I left mine on test yesterday with a new battery and it stopped around 6 this morning.

I still suspect it's the hands sticking or touching each other, but for now I'm calling it a dud and in the spares box it goes. It'll end up on ebay at some point for next to nothing. Apologies.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have a very strict rule, Nigel...as I'm only a tinkerer myself, I NEVER play around with anyone else's watch. If I damage one of my own, that's OK, but I won't risk damaging someone else's. My efforts on friends watches end at doing battery swaps. If you do fancy a go, I've got a duff 7T32-7F70 module you can have FOC and you can play with it to your hearts content. Just PM me your addy and I'll send it to you if you like. :thumbsup:


 ok rog sounds sensible i think simon has offered? I need to view the other thread.



kevkojak said:


> @Nigelp deals off mate - I left mine on test yesterday with a new battery and it stopped around 6 this morning.
> 
> I still suspect it's the hands sticking or touching each other, but for now I'm calling it a dud and in the spares box it goes. It'll end up on ebay at some point for next to nothing. Apologies.


 thats ok kev, no probls mate.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks everyone for their efforts i'm going to let this lie, its going to cause everyone more hassle than its worth with the time involved, thanks all. Nigel


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp Nige...why not have a go at swapping the movements yourself...you only have to remove the two crowns to do this and I've shown this before...on a 7T32 movement.
> 
> First, pull out the main crown to the first click, then gently press the lever in the hole indicated below while gently pulling on the stem....only apply enough pressure to allow the stem to come out, you don't need to go nuts.
> 
> ...


 i'll have a go


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> i'll have a go


 Good lad! ...and remember, I still have a duffer if you need it to practice on...just let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> then﻿ gently﻿ press ﻿the lever﻿ in the﻿ ﻿hole﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿


 I wish I'd had that advice before I wrecked my 7546.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, if its pressed to hard it seems when you put it back in the date wheel doesnt engage, yeh ask me how i know, not to worry. I couldn't get the small subdial hands to go back on either, no matter how i tried. So there was little hope for it really. Never the less it gave me a few much needed links for my t34 and ive a spare bracelet and end links now. Ive stripped it for parts basically which might come in useful. The movement didnt have anything worth saving. My conclusion was its been damp or wet. Never the less for 20 quid it was well worth it for the links and bracelet alone.


----------



## spikewestyorks (11 mo ago)

hi may be a bit late for this thred, bit trye a loris or a pulsar y182 its a t32 or t43, all so if you just wish to keep the watsh on the go try the 62 movnents only has 2 crono pushers and one crown but may do the job from (SPIKE ) westyorks uk


----------

